# FIM e-Power Race at Laguna Seca



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh how I wish I could go. My favorite mode of transportation, my favorite mode of propulsion, and my favorite track... have fun!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Qualified:

#1 80 Michael Barnes, USA, Lightning Motorcycles, 1:45.769, 189.1 km/hr

#2 3 Michael Czysz, USA, MotoCzysz, 1:47.338, 186.9 km/hr

#3 22 Thijs De Ridder, BEL, Crystalite Europe.com Racing, 1:48.570, 161.4 km/hr

Race tomorrow. May be broadcast. Check your local listings.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, it was quite an event. e-bikes raced at 11:30. MotoGP at 2:00. Huge crowd. The e-Power (FIM electric motorcycle class) plays by different rules than the TTXGP. So had a sighting lap and a warm-up lap just prior to start of race. First electric race I have ever seen do this. For a 9 lap race, this sucks the battery down 10-15% before the start of the race. And why do you want to warm up an electric 

Anyway, results:

#1 3 Michael Czysz, USA, MotoCzysz, 16:02.596

#2 80 Michael Barnes, USA, Lightning Motorcycles, 16:03.834

#3 22 Thijs De Ridder, BEL, Crystalite Europe.com Racing, 16:39.245

Barnes led from pole for the first 8 laps. Had a nearly a 7 second lead after 8. But ran shy on energy just at the last turn and fell off by 5 seconds in the last sector while Czysz turned fast lap for his final, 1:44.496. He overtook Barnes just before the finish line and got the checkered. 

Was an exciting race and well received by the crowd and other participants. e-bikes put on a good show. The MotoCzysz E1PC is a beautiful cycle and performed very well. 

Wish I would have had another 100 Wh for the #80. That's racing.

http://www.examiner.com/x-14333-Gre...ric-motorcycle-race-instead-MotoCzysz-sizzles

http://www.fim-live.com/en/sport/e-...-czysz-wins-the-1st-e-power-event-in-the-usa/


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweet! Since I'm not familiar with motorycle road racing can you provide any info on how far the times were from comparable ICE bikes at the same event? I remember on one of the TTXGP races you said the fastest e-bike were pretty close to the (back of?) the ICE field - which I thought was awesome.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Since I'm not familiar with motorycle road racing can you provide any info on how far the times were from comparable ICE bikes at the same event?


Dude, you're asking me to compare laps with the world's best riders on the most advanced cycles on one of the most challenging tracks. I'm not worthy. It was a privilege to be allowed to share the venue with these guys.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

major said:


> Dude, you're asking me to compare laps with the world's best riders on the most advanced cycles on one of the most challenging tracks. I'm not worthy. It was a privilege to be allowed to share the venue with these guys.


I told you I am not familiar with motorcycle road racing!  Now if you would have said KillaCycle was invited to an NHRA race to do an exhibition pass I would know that pass was likely around a second slower than Pro Stock Bike, but its record pass would probably be as close to making the bump as the slowest bikes trying to qualify. 

I haven't even really learned autocross yet, even though the Inhaler is being built for it. I just know enough so far to know I am headed in the right direction with the build. Drag racing has always been my game.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

That is a little strange to have the warm up lap and such. I guess they're hoping to warm the tires, but TTXGP rules have already pretty well shown that tire warmers are sufficient, though there have been a few folks off in the bends in early laps this season.

What we really need is WIRELESS POWER!!!!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Another link. 

http://gas2.org/2010/07/27/epower-electric-motorcycle-race-at-laguna-seca/#more-8947


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 2, 2009)

toddshotrods said:


> Sweet! Since I'm not familiar with motorycle road racing can you provide any info on how far the times were from comparable ICE bikes at the same event? I remember on one of the TTXGP races you said the fastest e-bike were pretty close to the (back of?) the ICE field - which I thought was awesome.


probably not even close. Big road race bikes run 180+ mph on the straights. That's about 40 mph faster than the E bikes that I've read about. I'm sure they're a fun ride but not quite the same league as say Superbikes. Probably very close to some of the stepping stone classes that use twin cylinders and more like superstock rules. Plus even if the E Bike was close to as fast it still needs a capable rider. Until you see first hand what these wizards on 2 wheels can do it's hard to explain.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

2cycle said:


> Plus even if the E Bike was close to as fast it still needs a capable rider.


The pilot of the #80 isn't too shabby 

http://amaproracing.com/rr/riders/rider_career.cfm?did=3216


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Barney at work


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

yup, the top performers from TTXGP have quality riders on their machines, no doubt.

My money is still on Barnes and the #80 machine.


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 2, 2009)

major said:


> The pilot of the #80 isn't too shabby
> 
> http://amaproracing.com/rr/riders/rider_career.cfm?did=3216


Barnes is surely the real deal. I have watched some of the Formula Xtreme bikes and how fast they run the banking on the speedways, nothing short of breathtaking. That ebike must feel like he's stuck in 3rd gear compared to an Xtreme bike.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

2cycle said:


> That ebike must feel like he's stuck in 3rd gear compared to an Xtreme bike.


Hey 2cycle,

Give us a break. I admit electric cycles are not on par with the world class gassers. But this is our first (maybe 2nd) year of competition. I think we aren't doing too badly. Barnes wouldn't come back for the next race if we weren't putting something exciting between his legs 

How about promoting us and helping us go faster instead of badmouthing our effort 

major


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 2, 2009)

major said:


> Hey 2cycle,
> 
> Give us a break. I admit electric cycles are not on par with the world class gassers. But this is our first (maybe 2nd) year of competition. I think we aren't doing too badly. Barnes wouldn't come back for the next race if we weren't putting something exciting between his legs
> 
> ...


Major, relax man, I'm not picking on you. You guys are doing great. Just making a correlation between the speeds of the 2 bikes. Plus if I were picking on you I would have brought up the point about your ebike has more torque than his gasser rides so how come it's not faster, but I would never say that . 
You have to expect a little harassing from others seeing is you can dish it out sometimes.
So how are we supposed to help you go faster when anything anybody ever says is mostly to partly wrong in your eyes. I'm all about racing, it's my job, and I would help if it all possible, but I don't think you would listen very long just knowing I'm an ICE guy.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

2cycle said:


> So how are we supposed to help you go faster when anything anybody ever says is mostly to partly wrong in your eyes.


It is like that old saying about the half empty glass, isn't it? Yeah, we're slower than the best. But we are also fast compared to others. Was my point in post #6. Seemed like you were rubbing it in. And pardon me if I stand up for our rider. 



> I'm all about racing, it's my job, and I would help if it all possible, but I don't think you would listen very long just knowing I'm an ICE guy.


You're wrong about that. Almost everybody at the race is an ICE guy (or gal). The only way I can learn about bikes and the track is listening to them. I don't know you or where you're at, but if you're serious saying you'd help if at all possible, please do. Make the effort. Find a team near you. Or travel. My team is 2400 miles away. Or form a team and field a bike next season in the TTXGP. You're an ICE guy on an EV forum. So there must be some interest, or at least curiosity in you. Ever worry about that racing job when fuel runs out or becomes too expensive? Want to build a motor sport for the future?

Or if that doesn't fit your schedule, come to a race and meet me  Virginia International Raceway on August 13-15. http://www.egrandprix.com/index_nav.php?cat=races&sub=north_america&page=virginia Last chance this season, unless you travel to Europe.

Regards,

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Some video of the race here: http://plugbike.com/2010/08/03/video-of-motoczysz-taking-the-win-over-lightning-at-laguna/


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 2, 2009)

How would I best be of service? 
I'm all about going faster no matter what the race vehicle. My specialty and passion is high output 2 cycles because naturally aspirated they produce more hp per dispacement and/or weight than any other form of engine or motor. ICE engines will be the way to go for racing for some years to come, at least past my retirement, so no I don't worry about my work being hurt. But my kids have a different story for their future. I will be of assistance to the EV community where I will happen to fit in. I admit I'm very curious as to what's available even right now that's why I have been watching this forum. It appears to me the powersports industry needs to ante up some resources to help this whole thing happen. Without F1 racing ICE engines would be way behind where we are right now. It's their billions of $$$$ that has helped pave the way. The sooner you can tap into these 100 million dollar yearly budgets to help EV racing the sooner we can start to catch up to the performance of ICE racing. 
I do need to go see a race, I just don't have to time to do that at the moment. Once that happens I will have better direction on where I can best use my ability and resources.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

2cycle said:


> How would I best be of service?........It appears to me the powersports industry needs to ante up some resources to help this whole thing happen...........The sooner you can tap into these 100 million dollar yearly budgets to help EV racing the sooner we can start to catch up to the performance of ICE racing.


Bingo 

Forward some of the ePower and TTXGP race links to people you know in the industry. And maybe some you don't know. Spread the word.

Sponsorship for electric racing is needed. We appreciate the sponsors we currently have and the in-kind and expertise provided is a great help. But all the electric teams need money. And that is hard to come by.

I'm sure you know what they say about racing and money. And racing on batteries is no different.

major


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 2, 2009)

I've been involved with racing sponsorships and trying to get money to do so and your biggest selling point is how you will get their company name out there in a manner that best exemplifies their product. I'm often surprised at how many people don't realize that racing sponsorships are put together by the marketing dept's that know very little about what your doing. They have $XXX to spend in the most effective way possible and your racing billboard just might satisfy a niche for them. If you ever have a question as to why some race teams keep getting the sponsor money they do and they may not win very often, it's because they have fullfilled what some back office lady wanted to see happen with their marketing money. 
On that note getting sponsor money isn't as hard as you think. I've found getting product support is a little easier because the people in charge of handling sponsor type things usually have an X amount of product they can hand out to count towards getting their name plastered somewhere. Getting money requires a little more "professional" approach. I think this TTXGP racing is very well documented and organised for such a new event. The promotional videos, pictures and team profiles with snazzy pictures all adds up to a very marketable venue. 
I think with some help you guys should be able to fund a good portion of your racing efforts. 
What is the cost of a bike with spares for a season of racing, travel cost not included??? You get me some hard numbers and I could look into this your you.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

2cycle said:


> I've been involved with racing sponsorships and trying to get money to do so and your biggest selling point is how you will get their company name out there in a manner that best exemplifies their product. I'm often surprised at how many people don't realize that racing sponsorships are put together by the marketing dept's that know very little about what your doing. They have $XXX to spend in the most effective way possible and your racing billboard just might satisfy a niche for them. If you ever have a question as to why some race teams keep getting the sponsor money they do and they may not win very often, it's because they have fullfilled what some back office lady wanted to see happen with their marketing money.
> On that note getting sponsor money isn't as hard as you think. I've found getting product support is a little easier because the people in charge of handling sponsor type things usually have an X amount of product they can hand out to count towards getting their name plastered somewhere. Getting money requires a little more "professional" approach. I think this TTXGP racing is very well documented and organised for such a new event. The promotional videos, pictures and team profiles with snazzy pictures all adds up to a very marketable venue.
> I think with some help you guys should be able to fund a good portion of your racing efforts.
> What is the cost of a bike with spares for a season of racing, travel cost not included??? You get me some hard numbers and I could look into this your you.


I agree 100% with all of that, and just wanted to add one point. The thing most people don't realize about major sponsorship is you become part race team and part advertising agency. I put together a package and started securing sponsorship for a show car once, but terminated the whole project because I realized how much it was going to require. You don't just do the events you like, and say thanks to so-and-so when you win - you commit to selling their product. The more aggressive you are about selling that product, the happier your sponsor will be. Winning is just icing on the cake. Ever been to a totally unrelated event and there is a race car driver there with the vehicle (sometimes in their race gear) signing autographs for hours? It's like a real-life TV ad. There are also people like Danica Patrick who become celebrities, creating endless marketing opportunities.

You have to convince them that you will actually produce results (sales) for them, and back it up. That doesn't necessarily mean winning.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> You have to convince them that you will actually produce results (sales) for them, and back it up. That doesn't necessarily mean winning.


Thanks 2cy and todd,

We figured we'd try to win a few and that would better our chances at sponsorship. On that note, I'm just a crew guy, sometimes crew chief, sometimes the entire crew. Richard is owner/principle of the team. Marketing is not my strong point. 

The 4 wheel electric racer was able to get a primary sponsor back in the 90's. They demanded 50 show days per year (non race events). This necessitated a second car. Of course they funded it. Talk about a lot of work. Shows were often 1000's of miles away. But for an IndyCar support race in their home town, we actually ran both cars. Two pit crews. The whole shot. Man, that was grueling 

Anyway, 2cy, send me a PM with your email and I'll have Richard send you some of the info.

What did you think about that last second pass on the race video? We could have held him off with maybe as little as another 50 Wh. Like less than a penny's worth of electricity. Losing a race for less than one cent 

Well, I've got the bike here in Ohio with me. Got to go work on it.

major


----------

